# Has anybody purchased this dro?



## Pontiac Freak (Mar 13, 2014)

Found this 4 axis dro on ebay and seller has 100% feedback for lots of sales.  Has anybody here used this particular brand?  If so, any problems?  Negative thoughts, positive thoughts about quality of it?

http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRIDGEPORT-...=BI_Heavy_Equipment_Parts&hash=item35d0baa421


----------



## Senna (Mar 13, 2014)

I haven't tried one of these but it does use all glass scales which is good and it is a 4 axis which is also good.

Seems like a very nice bargain.


----------



## bvd1940 (Mar 13, 2014)

Dont know nuttin bout dem dere DRO's but was eyeballing them real hard till the banker said no LOL:angry:
Heck of a good price, if you buy one please do a write up here please)


----------



## LEEQ (Mar 14, 2014)

I went with dro pros. People like the well written English manual and the service(me included). I went with mag scales so no dirty scale malfunction worries, and easily trim to fit. When I have questions I can look to their many instructional videos(installation included), I can go to a readable manual(no chinglish), or I can give the friendly guys a call for a bit of tech support. Kick ass warranties also. 6 yrs on mine, who does that? A very nice set of mounting brackets also. They include a piece to replace part of the quill that allows easy attachment of the reader head. I know they are more, but these are the reasons I went with them. Best of luck, LEE


----------



## xalky (Mar 14, 2014)

Pontiac Freak said:


> Found this 4 axis dro on ebay and seller has 100% feedback for lots of sales.  Has anybody here used this particular brand?  If so, any problems?  Negative thoughts, positive thoughts about quality of it?
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/BRIDGEPORT-...=BI_Heavy_Equipment_Parts&hash=item35d0baa421



That is a very good price on a 4-axis DRO. If I was in the market for a DRO, I think I'd take a chance on it! You can alwys contact the seller and ask about the manual before you purchase it.


----------



## sd624 (Mar 14, 2014)

I bought a 2-axis from the same seller. Looks to be the same unit just with the two added axis. I'm very happy with the set up. The manual is ok. I have been able to learn how to use all the function with it but it took reading it a few times. The seller was great. Very fast shipping and I would buy from the again in a heart beat. I bought mine off their web site because it was fifteen bucks cheaper if you bought it direct. 

Here's a video showing how it was packed for shipping, installed, and some of the functions. If your interested.  http://youtu.be/_Kss7ykIfYc


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Mar 14, 2014)

Thanks for the info and the link to your video.  Unit looks good on a Bridgeport.  You did a nice job on the install.


----------



## alloy (Jul 12, 2014)

Did you end up getting the DRO?   I'm looking at the same one for my mill.


----------



## bpratl (Jul 12, 2014)

I purchased the 3 axis DRO, for my Grizzly G0619 mill, from this seller ( tpactools) last year and I was very satisfied with the quality, service and price.


----------



## Pontiac Freak (Jul 13, 2014)

alloy said:


> Did you end up getting the DRO?   I'm looking at the same one for my mill.



I havent yet, had to purchase windows for the house so that took the funds for the moment.


----------



## alfaone (Jul 13, 2014)

I purchased a 2-scale DRO from this seller, free shipping, fast delivery (only one week from China to Belgium !) and  definitly the cheapest. Quality is ok. Still have to mount it on my lathe though...(busy)
http://www.aliexpress.com/item/Free...ensor-for-lathe-milling-drill/1804683376.html


----------



## drs23 (Jul 13, 2014)

Here is my reply to Alloy asking the same question in a different post:



> Alloy,
> 
> Yes, I have that exact 4 axis DRO on my Birmingham mill. It's all Tpack says it is and has performed flawlessly. Like any other DRO you're going to have to fab some of your own brackets as well as the chip shield for the Z, but not a biggie really. My machinist buddy laughs at me but I really dig the calculator function. I use it ALL THE TIME! It has all the bells and whistles of the high dollar units and in the hands of a capable operator (not so much me yet) it will do it all. I've mic'd and measured by digital calipers and the numbers are spot on. I believe that coincides with attention to detail on initial installation.
> 
> ...


----------



## alloy (Jul 28, 2014)

I just purchased this DRO on the recommendation of everyone here and it came in about a week ago. I'm pretty impressed by the quality of a $600 unit. I did find my  chip gaurd for K axis slightly bent, but it's usable. 

I've almost finished with cleaning and painting my mill and I'm going to temporarily run power to it where it sits in the middle of my garage then and work on installing the DRO. I won't have much room to work on it when I put it back against me the wall so this way I will have 360 degree access to it.

 I will post pics of the installation and hopefully they will help someone else down the road. You can find my thread in the BP forum.


----------



## alloy (Sep 5, 2014)

I just finished my install of this DRO.  You can see my thread here.

http://www.hobby-machinist.com/showthread.php?t=25599


----------



## projectnut (Sep 5, 2014)

I also purchased the Electronica EL400 kit from DRO pros.  In my case I only bought the X and Y axis scales.  I've used various milling machines over the last 30 years and never did enough Quill or Z axis work to warrant a digital readout.   The nice thing is the reader head is capable of linking to 2 more scales if I ever find the need to do it.  The price for a kit with 4 axis capability, but only 2 scales was less than $900.00.  I've had it on a Bridgeport for going on 3 years and as of yet haven't seen the need for the additional scales.


----------

